# Brisky Racing - Brands Hatch - 14th November - EXCLUSIVE, no public.



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Possibly the best opportunity to get a reasonably priced track day with no knobs.
It's also going to be cheaper than any MSV/Track day organised Brands Hatch day.

This is a Brisky Racing day organised by me and is not open to the public, all bookings are through me.
So it will be a good day, with a social and track day fun without the uncertainty of public randoms turning up.

Our call, no have a go hero types required as it's a fun social and track day.

14th November EXCLUSIVE Brands Hatch open pit lane track day.
Limited numbers and no members of the public signed on.
Brisky Racing friends and associates subsidised day.
Monday 14th November - open pit lane - £110 for full day.

105db static, 92db drive by.

(Usual price £150)
Yes £110 for a full open pit lane day at Brands Hatch!

Also Jake Hill (of the BTCC) will be on handy to give any help or advice if required.

Can pay £30 deposit and £80 a month before the day. 
Payments by bank transfer or paypal with charges paid.










Please note:
Due to large numbers of Skyline "drop outs" previously there are no refunds on this cheap day.


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi Richard, 

That sounds almost too good to be true. I'm in. 

Let me know how to send you the deposit.

Kind Regards

Richard.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Rich_A said:


> Hi Richard,
> 
> That sounds almost too good to be true. I'm in.
> 
> ...


PM'd you my paypal email rather than have it on public display.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Shame. I'll be in work.


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

CT17 said:


> PM'd you my paypal email rather than have it on public display.


Paid with thanks.



moleman said:


> Shame. I'll be in work.


Shame for you, bonus for me. :chuckle:


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

CT17 said:


> PM'd you my paypal email rather than have it on public display.


Is that the same one you posted on Facebook a short time ago ;-)

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## CrysAk (Mar 14, 2010)

will be good for this  pm please


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Is it GTR only?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

tonigmr2 said:


> Is it GTR only?


No Toni, you would be welcome in anything.
It'll probably be 40% Modded Skodas, 20% Ford ST/RS, 10% GT-R and the rest people who have those cars but turn up in anything they like.

It's just a fun day out with like minded people.
We are all car nuts, that's the only requirement. No politics.

I have organised and paid for it so I have control. No have a go heros or race day testers.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Ok shoot me PayPal details, I might be GT86'd up though.:chuckle:


----------



## josh green (Sep 4, 2016)

HM, this sounds temping. I've never been to Brands Hatch and it's a couple hours drive away. I'll see if I can get a friend to drive a support vehicle or can trailer the car, my biggest fear with street driven cars is not getting them home. Back in America I had a little tow setup. Open to Americans? haha


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Huge thanks for this - I'm free and VERY willing!! (Definitely not able though) 

Happy days 

Please put me down for this and pm payment details!! 

Thanks,
Sam 

Ps - might bring something that isn't a GTR


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

josh green said:


> HM, this sounds temping. I've never been to Brands Hatch and it's a couple hours drive away. I'll see if I can get a friend to drive a support vehicle or can trailer the car, my biggest fear with street driven cars is not getting them home. Back in America I had a little tow setup. Open to Americans? haha


I wouldn't worry about getting it home, I think in 10 years of doing brands hatch I've only once had to be recovered once and that was only due to my bad driving and breaking the gearbox... 

Do it!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

It sold out over a month ago.....

Was VERY popular! (Only a few GT-Rs though)


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Nnnooooooooo!! 

Can you put me on a reserve list?


----------



## josh green (Sep 4, 2016)

git-r said:


> I wouldn't worry about getting it home, I think in 10 years of doing brands hatch I've only once had to be recovered once and that was only due to my bad driving and breaking the gearbox...
> 
> Do it!


I did a full day at Snetterton and had a power steering issue. Luckily I caught it in the pits and just removed the belt for the ride home. So far it seems like I was able to save the pump in doing so, other than that the car was very reliable.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

git-r said:


> Nnnooooooooo!!
> 
> Can you put me on a reserve list?


Not sure if it's known people, or no randoms... But it blew me away with how quickly it filled up.

Currently 9 reserves on list. Madness


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

CT17 said:


> Not sure if it's known people, or no randoms... But it blew me away with how quickly it filled up.
> 
> Currently 9 reserves on list. Madness


I think cost is the most likely reason! 

Annoyingly I have to work this day now. 

Off to brands on Friday tho fingers crossed.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Any other GTR's down to come to this?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

git-r said:


> Any other GTR's down to come to this?



You, me and Paul.


----------



## monkeynuts1 (Jan 17, 2014)

I have been invited by Richard to cover the pictures for the Day so looks like it will be fun 

Brands is a great track and has fantastic viewing areas all round the circuit 

Roll on the 14th :thumbsup:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

CT17 said:


> You, me and Paul.


Quality.

Will you/they allow me to run one car in the morning then a different car in the afternoon?

What about drifting? 

Any clues as to which car(s) you'll be in?


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

monkeynuts1 said:


> I have been invited by Richard to cover the pictures for the Day so looks like it will be fun
> 
> Brands is a great track and has fantastic viewing areas all round the circuit
> 
> Roll on the 14th :thumbsup:


Nice Steve :thumbsup:

Let's hope the weather is good.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

I will be there in the GTR


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

git-r said:


> Quality.
> 
> Will you/they allow me to run one car in the morning then a different car in the afternoon?
> 
> ...


Will be fine.
Just let them know at lunch and swap the windscreen sticker over Sam.

I have some friends flying down and lending them something, so should be a couple of race Fiestas, Fiesta ST, Focus RS and might bring the R32 as well.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Excellent. 

Try not to forget your 32!! 

Long shot but does anyone have a "brake rewind tool" that they'd mind bringing?

My french crap box needs pads changing but I don't have the tool to wind the single pot rear callipers in to replace the pads! Hopefully I'll be able to pick one up today then find some time tomorrow morn to fit but otherwise I'll be doing them in the lunch break on Monday!

Can someone do something about the weather forecast too please? - bad weather usually means bad flag for me :nervous:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

All sorted on my brake front!  

Very very happy days!

Taking my 32 and my megane - result!! 

Frantically managed to change front and back pads on the Renault in roughly 90 mins this morn - very pleased with myself!

Look forward to seeing you all there!

Can't wait :clap:


----------



## monkeynuts1 (Jan 17, 2014)

git-r said:


> All sorted on my brake front!
> 
> Very very happy days!
> 
> ...


See you in the morning then :thumbsup:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

What a fantastic day!! 

Huge thanks to Richard for organising such an interesting bunch of cars and top people:bowdown1:

Let's see some pics and vids!!


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Yeah, awesome day! Only black flagged once, for 2db over noise limit


----------



## monkeynuts1 (Jan 17, 2014)

Pictures are here 

https://www.facebook.com/Eatmypixels/photos/?tab=album&album_id=558774660988807


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

This forum is behaving strangely!

Steve, it says you made a post but I can't see it!

Here are a couple of my vids - will make a seperate thread too, some will appreciate seeing them 



https://youtu.be/oimotlGvvVo



https://youtu.be/t_BGTODBYtg


----------



## monkeynuts1 (Jan 17, 2014)

pictures can be found here :thumbsup:

https://www.facebook.com/Eatmypixels/photos/?tab=album&album_id=558774660988807


----------



## monkeynuts1 (Jan 17, 2014)

great day was had by all


----------

